# Trumark fs-1 modification



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a couple trumark fs-1 slingshots. I really like these with the rr-2 tubes. I do not store ammo in the handle. My thought is I could fill the hollow handle with something to make the slingshot a little heavier to reduce movement while shooting. I was thinking about trying cement. Does anyone else have any other suggestions on what might work well?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Modeling clay might work too Bud or that expandable foam for walls. Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, Fimo has some soft clay that's supposed to be real easy to shape. You could try packing it into the handle cavity and then maybe sealing the ammo door on the end closed with epoxy. The expanding insulation foam would be perfect except that it hardly weighs anything. Too bad there isn't a similarly applied substance with some weight to it.









_edit_: maybe you could spray the foam in there and then stick in some lead balls before it cures. Or put in some lead balls, spray some foam, and repeat till the handle is filled. That might work pretty well.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Try with pottery clay, I think it is heavier than cement


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

How about lead strips from stained glass, cut a little short of the handle length and dipped, one by one, in epoxy and placed in the handle until it is full, then seal with small cap of epoxy?


----------

